# BroadBand Wifi



## akash patel (May 29, 2012)

I have BSNL broadband connection. i have bought a WiFi modem from my friend(used). I want to use it(WiFi modem) to connect my PlayStation portable(psp) to the internet. I have my username and password which they provided, but in psp it requires a SSID and a WEP or a WPA key i don't know how to get. I tried putting the username and password which the BSNL provided, but it didnt work. Please tell me a way, i want internet on my psp.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 31, 2012)

The password by BSNL is for connecting to internet. 

the WEP or WPA  password are the password for router. can be set according to your own wish for WiFi security and so that no one else can use your Internet.


----------



## kisame (May 31, 2012)

If you have the manual for the Modem,check it out for default ssid and WEP/WPA/WPA2 key.If you dont have the manual google for your modem's model or just ask your friend if he changed these settings.Also try to tinker with some settings of your modem to get the hang of it.


----------

